
Ask HN: So there's a big fire in the Dalles, Oregon - bradhe
...which is where Google and Amazon both have very big facilities. AWS&#x27; us-west-2 is hosted out of there, for instance.<p>Anyone have any insight in to how they prep for&#x2F;handle an event like this? Surely they have systems for physically managing this.
======
timmysaw
None of the facilities are really proximate to combustible materials which
lowers the risk considerably. There are areas of very stubby grass patches
some distance away, any ignition of that would be easily contained. Roads and
asphalt barriers would slow the progress of flames.

Other than overhead power service (which is fed off very tall high-tension
lines) other utilities are underground.

People access is probably the greatest risk. Depending on the spread of the
employee's living there may be challenges getting to work.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place//@45.6320336,-121.2017307,...](https://www.google.com/maps/place//@45.6320336,-121.2017307,435m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0!5m1!1e4?hl=en)

